# vr6 crank bearing advise , due to crank bearing failure ,



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

hi guys as most know ive had a fair amount of 12/24v engines mostly fail in boost with spun bearings , after reading many posts ive found it fairly common isuise,
ive found theres also differnert types and compounds of vr crank bearing, 
im going on std bearing here not coated bearings etc 
first stock vr6 1992 bearings seem to have a type of dark lead type coating and are a wider bearing then the later 12v/ 24v bearings ,which are narrower and have more of a alloy shiner colour on them,evern thow both are std size ,

i fitted a complete set of glyco std bearings , all oiled/torqued and fitted correctly , no tight points, month of runing all seems well , after a good few months of hard boost pulls ,i notice a rumble ,so removed sump to find 2 sets have spun and look very poor soft alloy ,im now tempord to try oem bearings , would any vr6 turbo guys rate these , as usely when conrod bearing wear due to millage they used to go a copper type colour , now all u see is a mushed up type alloy ,
this is the only main down part ive found with the vr engine , as i rebord the block all new parts everything as been runing great , other then the crank , as if u buy a std crank bearing kit , surely these should be made to fit correctly,

any advise ......


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ummmmm,,,,,

How bout bently, some plastigage and taking some measurements. Can't justy throw bearings at it and "assume" you have the clearances you need regardless of bearing type...

Anyway, OE bearings are very good. If your spinning bearings (not that common on VR's actually), it's generally something else. Oil supply, damaged cap, something. I'd check the block/crank for fitment issues and go from there.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well ill give it a try any ideas were i buy one from as ive got the measurements and spec , but you,d when replacing /or rebuilding a vr6 which has a std crank spec , ud think when buying std crank bearings everything should fit/bolt up correctly i assume these u mean , but with the correct sizes


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

You talking tenths here. Crank that's a few tenths over and a bearing a few tenths under = clearance issues.


Gotta check it all...


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

yes i understand what u mean , only point im trying to make if companys sell vr engine bearings std bearings for std vr cranks, they should be correct , as i bought some glyco std vr conrod bearings which were stamped 0.001 yet when fitted they wernt tight and moved free side to side , but after a few months of use the bearings broke up and looked like flacky alloy lumps, which look very poor to a 1992 std vr6 bearings which are wider and have a lead top coating with a copper affect underneath ,,


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

you could try radiusing the crank, its a process were you oblongate the oil feed hole in the bearing seats which will keep extra oil in the surface of the crank and the bearing. 

I have coated bearings and radiused crank plus micro polished. 3k miles on my overbored R32 turbo running 15psi and no issues so far.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

good point there(ill fill the crank holes up with oil),evern thow i did spin the engine over until oil came out of the turbo oil feed pipe/with spark plugs removed, i did have the crank re polished , evern thow just 2 bearings spun , rest were as new ,


----------

